# 2360 long



## Wayne H (3 mo ago)

I just purchased a 95 2360 long. The 3pt raises on its own no matter where I put it. Does anyone know the problem and or fix?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Wayne, welcome to the tractor forum.

Possibly a stuck control valve due to dirty fluid??


----------

